# automount von usb-Sticks



## tim&struppi (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wie kann ich unter ubuntu mit KDE USB-Sticks automatisch einhängen. Unter Gnome wird der Stick sofort erkannt und auf dem Desktop als Icon hinterlegt. Unter KDE muß ich erst in den Konqueror gehen, Stick anwählen, dann ist er gemountet. Danach erscheint er auch auf dem Desktop.
Kann man das nicht auch automatisieren ?
autofs, falls es damit was zu tun hat, läuft.
Gruß Michael


----------

